# Zinger's 2020 Lawn Journal



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Late last summer, we moved from Iowa back "home" to Wisconsin, near Milwaukee. Due to moving issues (shit got stolen) and work demands, I didn't get nearly enough time to work on the new yard before winter set in. All I managed was a quick app of "fall winterizer" from one of the big-box stores.

The new lawn is much, much larger than my previous lawn in Iowa. I'm now working with nearly 10k sq.ft. vs my previous 4k sq.ft. About 8k of the new lawn is the backyard, with about another 2k in the back of landscaping. House was built in the late 70's, and there are a few well-established trees that throw shade on the yard for a good portion of the day. I haven't completed a soil test yet (pro plugger just came in over the weekend), but I can tell that the structure is nothing like what I had in Iowa. SE WI is characterized by lots and lots of clay, which is a new challenge for me.

Current plan for 2020:

Spoon feed lawn

Fight any weeds that show up

Figure our my irrigation strategy

Overseed in the fall

I plan to overseed with Hogan's Par 5 mix, which should give me a healthy mix of shade tolerant varieties with some KBG as well. I've also played around with the idea of mixing in some Mazama KBG from SuperSeedStore. The test plot @ryanknorr has done looks really good, and it's shade tolerant.

Main part of back yard (taken at 6am):



Empty patch showing clay (there are a few of these scattered):



Small side yard with lots of shade and some iffy soil, this will be getting a clover overseed soon:



A chunk of clay I pulled up while planting raspberries (It's very hard after rains last week):


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

After viewing a few other's lawn journals, I like the idea of not only adding a new post showing things, but keeping a post near the beginning updated with everything that has happened.

*April:*

12th Laid down 24-0-3 Menard's "Forever Green" Crabgrass Pre-Em

*May:*

3rd Laid down a 36lb bag of Milo (5-2-0) for 0.19lbN/k; sprayed weeds

15th Laid down 25lb of Chick'n'Poo (2-4-3) for 0.05lbN/k; sprayed N-Ext GreeNeEfFect (7-0-0) in the back for 0.04lbN/k; sprayed weeds

 30th Seeded side yard with Scott's Clover Lawn


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Noticed some interesting spots before mowing. There's areas in the yard where the grass is green, but stunted. The below pictures are taken just a few feet apart.





The small side yard also got seeded with Scott's turf builder clover lawn.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Tried out the pro plugger tonight. Damn is this thing amazing and easy to use. Moved some "healthy" grass into some struggling areas to see if I can get whatever KBG I have to spread some.

Plugger is pointing at the transplant.


Lucky for me, we've got an area of grass hidden between a fence and some lilacs. The grass there grows pretty well, so it may become the donor plot for the rest of the yard. It isn't visible from the patio, nor is it really usable space, so now worries about stress or putting bare spots there.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Put down slightly more than bag rate of Milorganite in the front yard for 1.15lb of N/M. Back yard will be getting something slightly different.

The small side area where the clover was planted has started to germinate. It's been 4 days since seed down, so I'm happy with my process so far.



Plan for the backyard is a mix of synthetic and organic ferts at low rates to simulate spoon feeding. I'm a bit scared of burning though.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

More clover seedlings:


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

subscribed. 
very curious about the clover. 
Clover has been my enemy for so long its hard to think of it as a desirable turf-'grass'. are you experienced with clover or is this your first go at it?


----------



## Zip-a-Dee-Zee (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm also very curious about adding a stand of clover. There are a couple of spots in my yard that are completely shaded that I'd be willing to try it, but I'd be worried about buyer's remorse...


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

First go around with clover. I wanted something with quick germination time, shade tolerant, and would help condition the soil. Doing some reading, it sounds like it would die off in 2-3 years without overseeding. Perfect for this small patch of lawn and this "rehab" project.

Don't worry, I'm still going full weed control on the rest of the yard.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Clover area is filling in great. I haven't mowed it yet, so the existing grass is a bit long, but many of the bare patches have been folded by clover. In the broader picture you can see how small of an area this is.





Cold temps today and into this weekend will probably stall any growth. Fine for the grass, as work and weather have kept me from mowing and it's getting tall.


----------

